# Spain and Portugal



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

We are off to travel around for the winter and I just wondered what attitudes were to dogs in these countries? Are they allowed on buses/trains? In bars? Or is it much the same as Britain? Thanks very much. any tips welcome


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I guess I am not really answering your question as we haven't taken the dogs into bars etc or on buses but just in case you aren't aware of the topic at the top of the forum, make sure you are covered for heartworm etc and later in the winter the caterpillars which can be fatal to a dog if they sniff at it etc.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Dogs are not well liked by most Spanish they don't understand them or the British attitude towards them so its a NO NO for bars etc unless its outside then not always most campsites will take them but not all in high season check for signs on beaches restrictions in season some always.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Spanish and Portuguese fall in to two camps.

Those that treat dogs like vermin and those that carry them around like handbags 8O 

We travelled around with ours and didn't have any particular problems. We would ask if the dog could come into the bar and mostly they were ok with it. If not we took our custom elsewhere.

As a dog lover be prepared to see some awful sights. We saw one dog with a leg hanging uselessly (obviously an old break). I thought at first that it was a stray (couldn't get near it) until it went into its house.

There are lots of free roaming dog packs. Mostly they are well socialised, and therefore friendly to other dogs, if a little aloof and wary of people.

Enjoy your travels.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

We tried to get on a bus on the costa del sol earlier this year, ours is a jack russel , so is not a big dog .
The campsite allowed dogs but were banned from bars, beach, shops , pool areas in fact I reckon spain is not a dog friendly place, We were glad to get back up to france although it was more expensive and colder.


Regards norm


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

You'll also be wise to get a Scalibor collar.


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Yes we've done all the health things and got the collar!


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

France is very dog friendly


----------

